# Cat Fishing!



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

So In the past week I have gone twice to Perdido River and tried everything I thought was right for catfish. Fished the deep bends, fished the channels, and fished the log jams, and deep holes. Used shrimp, catfish stink bait, and worms.....But to come up with nothing both times. I used a carolina rig with a bobber on the leader to float the bait up a lil from the bottom. If any of yall have any suggestions I would love to hear them. Thanks :thumbup:

- Jack


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

please help me and him cause we are doing something wrong. and we just keep going and its addicting and we havnt even hooked one yet


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

This is what works for me personally in this part of the year. I do a lot of my catfishing at night. I anchor up just above a creek coming into the river and fish just below the creek coming in where the water is deeper. I fish on the bottom with a sliding sinker rig and about 2 foot of leader and use minnows, small bream or liver for bait. Liver has been catching me a lot of channels lately and pretty much all catfish i've caught. The majority of the catfish I have caught lately have been 1-2 foot under the top of the water on bush hooks using chicken liver. I put out bush hooks then sit and fish for a while then check the hooks. I use a 1 -1.5 ounce weight about half way down the string. that keeps the bait a little below the surface. There are still good cats on the bottom, but a lot come up near the top to feed, especially in the cooler weather.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I've always thought that shrimp does well in the summer because that's when they will primarily be eating small shrimp and crawfish but I have never even tried it, only had friends and family that used it. So I can't tell you from experience. As for the pre-made catfish stink bait, I have never caught a fish on it, some people swear by them, but I've never caught one :-/ home-made though well, that's another story..


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Steve's Catfish Farm


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Bring a 1 gal ice cream bucket (or up to a 5 gal bucket with lid) and check the local delis to see if they have any out of date chicken they are about to toss out. Take the chicken home, cut it up in 1x1" or 2x2" pieces and let it sit in the sun for 2-3 days. Then get a simple treble hook and toss it out there on the bottom. For immediate fishing, check the grocery stores for chicken livers because they stink right away, but the chicken going bad will draw them in from farther away.
I have found most of the cats tend to stay in the bottom half of the water column except when the top is warm and bottom is real cold, usually evenings this time of the year.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank yall for all of that advice. Next time we will for sure be better prepared


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

u may be doing every thing right, but the water temp is just to cold right now, & also perdido river is a tuff river to catfish on it takes lots of exploring and striking out to get good at catfishing perdido river, You should try back in march when the water temp warms up a bitt, The flatheads will be moving around here soon so get you some good live baits, ther gonna be fating up for the spawn here soon and when the flatheads spawn they will stop feeding again, so for the next few weeks there gonna be eating veraciously..Iv seen a picture of a 76lb flathead caught out of perdido river at rubbys fish camp, the channel catfish bite should start here soon as well, your best bet for channels in perdido river is shrimp and worms the worms will also get flatheads use big balls of them as many as you can get on a hook...There are some good channel cats in perdido as well here is a picture of a 17lber i got a while back..And iv gotten more then i can count over 8lbs in perdido with some decent flatheads as well...:thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is a novel method of chumming for cats that might help. Picked off catfish1.com

"Last summer I was fishing a lake close to home. I noticed 2 kids, prob. around 12 or 13, walking around the bank. They stopped about 100 yards from me and set their gear down. 1 of them had a frisbee, and I watched as he poked holes in the frisbee with a screwdriver.
Needless to say, I was intrigued wondering what the heck he was doing.
He then tied a string to the frisbee and turned it upside down. He had a tub of chicken livers and he dumped the whole tub into a pair of pantie hose and tied a knot in the hose. He then put the "pantie bag" full of livers on the upside down frisbee and floated it out in the water using the string to keep if from floating too far. They then baited up some livers and tossed out near where the frisbee was floating and started catching cats in a few minutes. They caught way more than I did.
Don't know if I will ever try this method or not, but kids can sure come up with ideas that an adult would never think of. By the way, eventually a cat or turtle did hit the frisbee turning it over and dumping out the livers".

There are all kinds of ways to chum.


----------



## Pousson (Feb 22, 2011)

*bank fishing*

anybody know where I can take my 6 year old to catch freshwater fish..
Im from La, man I miss the fishing there...interstate ponds with crappi and huge bass and blue gill never went home without diner!:001_huh: here I cant find a spot to just let my 6 year old catch his first fish..
Thanks guys
Pousson


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You will probably get a lot of info from guys over your way on places to go.
Know what you mean about Louisiana fishing. I do OK here but nothing like in La. I'm headed to Bayou Corne next month for a week. 
If push comes to shove there is a first class pay catfish farm up in Walnut Hill. 
www.stevesfarm.net They have a catch and release option as well.


----------

